# Japon - Aichi - Nagoya y algunos otros lugares



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

Japon - Aichi - Nagoya y algunos otros lugares 
varias fotos caminantes por Nagoya y otros lugares 

comenzare por Tokyo k son pocas ya k solo estube de pasada y no pude pasear....(tenia k ir a la Embajada de Estados Unidos para k me den mi visa de transito)
algunos edificios...


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

mas por Tokyo...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Xèvere, esporàdicamente visito el foro japonès, koreano y chino. Esta vez estarè a la espectativa de tu thread, me gusta las 3 primeras fotos con las que empiezas, Yvan.

Salu2


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Excelentes fotos Yvan ! Son zonas poco mostradas y se ven muy bien. Hay edificios interesantes. Saludos!


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Me gustan las ciudades de japon !


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

De otro mundo!! jejeje


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Bien chévere tus aportes, Yvan, Tokyo de verdad es una ciudad futurista.


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Bonitas fotos... ojala tambien las mias salgan buenas como las q mostraste


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

chvrs las fotos.. en la ultima note una influencia hispana el cc terminando en plaza


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

gracias a todos por sus comentarios espero les guste las demas fotos...



Claudia4681 said:


> Bonitas fotos... ojala tambien las mias salgan buenas como las q mostraste


^^ si tienes fotos de Tokyo o otros lugares con mucho gusto espero tus aportes" :cheers:yoroshiku ne"


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Aun no las tengo, en estas vacaciones hare un pequeño tour, mi meta principal sera Japon, despues China y Corea del Sur, mucho gusto yvan789


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

Claudia4681 said:


> Aun no las tengo, en estas vacaciones hare un pequeño tour, mi meta principal sera Japon, despues China y Corea del Sur, mucho gusto yvan789


wao k pequeño tour??? estaras por Korea y China y Japon, k impresionante y k envidia"

aca mas edificios por tokyo...


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

buenas fotos... algun dia se llegara a ver miraflores como la ultima foto..


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

^^ojala se vea pronto asi o mejor...

otras mas por tokyo... aunque ya las ultimas...


edificio de Samsung al fondo


desde arriba de la autopista





pido mil disculpas si los e desilucionado con tan pocas fotos de tokyo pero son las unicas que pude tomar


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

de regreso pasando por el monte Fuji cerca a la ciudad de Fuji-shi:lolShizuoka-Ken)


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ese edificio rojo me hacre recordar a uno que esta en la Av. Emancipaciòn cerca a Mtero en Lima :nuts: Te afanaste con el Monte Fuji??? :lol: Salu2


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Q bonito se ve el Fuji.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

un par de fotos de tokyo sacadas del foro japones.

este debe ser Ginza la zona mas ficha de Japon


el puente colgante por Odaiba

^^lugares k me hubieran gustado recorer


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Se ve muy bien la ciudad.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Salvando las distancias, ese puente en el mar me hace recordar un poco a Korea.

Ginza se ve espectacular


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelentes las fotos tuyas, los edificios alucinantes.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

W!CKED said:


> Se ve muy bien la ciudad.


^^espero k te guste mas.*saludos W!CKED*"



Inkandrew9 said:


> Salvando las distancias, ese puente en el mar me hace recordar un poco a Korea.
> Ginza se ve espectacular


^^no conosco muy bien Korea ya k solo la e visto en TV.
pero se k se tiene un parecido a Tokyo sobre todo algunas costumbres como la moda y los otaku(fans de animes,cosplay,etc) 
saludos *Inkandrew9*"



Vane de Rosas said:


> Excelentes las fotos tuyas, los edificios alucinantes.


^^es un gusto tenerle en mi Thread y k guste de mis fotos"(bueno de los edificios)
bueno las ultimas de Tokyo son sacadas del foro Japones para poder acabar bien con el tema de Tokyo ya mis fotos eran pocas.
saludos *Vane de Rosas*"

para acabar con Tokyo aca va la ultima ( sacada del foro Japones)


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

bueno ahora si se viene nuevamente fotos mias de Nagoya actual lugar donde estoy de residiendo-

*Nagoya (名古屋市 Nagoya-shi) es la cuarta ciudad más grande de Japón. Localizada en la costa del Pacífico en la región de Chubu, en el centro de la isla de Honshu, es la capital de la prefectura de Aichi.
Es la capital japonesa de la industria automovilística. (ejemplo TOYOTA)

Nagoya posee dos aeropuertos: " Komaki " para vuelos principalmente domésticos y " Chubu "(construído en 2005) de vuelos internacionales.*
*Estación de NAGOYA*-(Aichi Ken)
JR Central Towers


Las torres centrales de JR son una de las señales más conocidas de Nagoya.


El colmo altísimo sobre la estación de Nagoya, las torres centrales de JR ha emergido como posesión estimada de la ciudad

*Los dosciento y los cuarenta edificio de cinco metros de alto galantemente alinea entre los edificios más grandes de la estación del mundo enumerados en el libro de Guinness de los expedientes de mundo.

edificio más alto de la estación de la región entera de Chubu. Las posturas desgarbadas centrales de JR a través de un espacio enorme de 410000 metros. Las casas centrales de las torres de JR en su estructura gigantesca, secciones numerosas que incluye un almacén grande, una torre de la oficina, un hotel, un pasillo multipropósito, y restaurantes. Una torre de la historia del fifty-one se utiliza como espacio de la oficina, mientras que otros treinta pisos se alquilan hacia fuera como oficina. El hotel de Nagoya Marriott Associa se levanta a través de historias del fifty-three de otra torre. El almacén grande de Takashimaya también estira a través de algunos pisos que proveen un almacén enorme de artículos. El restaurante de la plaza de las torres se fija en el twelfth y décimotercer piso del edificio, la derecha sobre el almacén departamental*
fuente;http://www.es.asiarooms.com/travel-...eing-in-nagoya/jr-central-towers,-nagoya.html


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Gigante!!! y de buen diseño, buenas las fotos en especial alas panoramicas


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Buenos aportes; Ginza supongo que debe ser el Times Square de Tokyo; ¿tienes fotos de Akihabara?


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

tacall said:


> Gigante!!! y de buen diseño, buenas las fotos en especial alas panoramicas


^^eso es algo k me gusta de Japon k mayormente cuidan sus diseños desde los cuatro lados.



Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> Buenos aportes; Ginza supongo que debe ser el Times Square de Tokyo; ¿tienes fotos de Akihabara?


^^tengo fotos sacadas del foro Japones.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

otra de Ginza donde solo un vaso de agua en Club de Hostess te llega a costar mas de 100 dolares (dependiendo el lugar)
es una zona donde abunda los Club mas caros y las tiendas de Marcas mas conocidas a nivel mundial. 


ahora Akihabara o Akiba.
la zona donde encuestras casi de todo como artefactos,Costumes,productos de anime y games,etc,etc




lo famosos Otaku fotografiando a su pequeña Idol.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

Shibuya, donde abunda los Jovenes y la Moda.
en 109 es uno de los primeros lugares donde sale la nueva moda para los Jovenes


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

yvan789 said:


> wao k pequeño tour??? estaras por Korea y China y Japon, k impresionante y k envidia"


Escribi "pequeño" xq inicialmente el tour era mas grande con: Rusia, Nepal, Tailandia, India, Japon, China y Korea; y duraba 4 meses.... ahora simplemente extremo oriente y dura la mitad.... pero el proximo año podre ir a Peru !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
Bonitas tomas, Japon como siempre encantador!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy bunas fotos Yvan


----------



## Nowaki (Feb 10, 2009)

estan muy hermosas las fotos. Arigato gozaimasu (^_^)


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Asu quien como tu Yvan que esta en otro país.... Buenazas tus fotos pero las que mas me gustaron son las de Ginza


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

La verdad que tanta luz es muy chocante para mi.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Turning Japanese 

cuanta luz.. cuantos avisos.... japon es japon.. me pregunto si hay una ley que modere esos avisos?


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

A mi me gustan los avisos, pero siempre y cuando se reserven a cierto ambiente urbano como lo es Times Square o Shibuya, zonas con mucho tránsito peatonal, pero no por ejemplo al costaod de una autopista :nuts:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos!! Está chevere el lugar!


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

wao gracias por todos los comentarios"
estube sin mi pc ya k tengo k viajar a peru y ahora estoy desde una cabina 
bueno tuve k regresar a tokyo por razones personales y aproveche en sacarles algunas fotos espero les guste

Tokyo Tower

By yvan789


By yvan789

desde arriba en una zona donde tiene un piso pequenho de vidrio
esta es todavia la zona mediana de la torre.

By yvan789


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

desde la parte mas alta ...
al fondo la zona de Odaiba parte turistica (el puente colgante y el canal de tv FujiTv etc)

By yvan789


By yvan789


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

otras zonas...

By yvan789


By yvan789


By yvan789


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

1er mundo!
excelentes fotos!


----------

